# 

## slon(ik)

.

1.       .         .             .

:      ?    1 8.0?
  ,    .     .  -  .
,         ,     .   ,   1,     .

 ? .

2.          . ..  .   -     .        .
   ""  ?

----------


## Lisaya

.  .      ,     ?

----------


## slon(ik)

.

  -   .    .         .   .
..   ,      .

  -       ?    -    .   ???       ?

----------


## Lisaya

,    .    . 
       ,,     .
      .  ?     .

----------


## slon(ik)

!     !       ! 
 -   -    .        1 8.0 .

  -                  . ..    ,     .

            .  -  .
    .  ,        .

----------


## Lisaya

> 


 


> .  -


 .      ,        .      ,           -    .          .

----------

"", ..   ,    , ..  ,   , .   .               ,    .

----------


## slon(ik)

,      ?   ?  ?

 ,          ?
    ? ? ? ..   (..    )    (..     )  ,           (..    ).         ... -    .

   -           .    -       .

----------


## slon(ik)

> "", ..   ,    , ..  ,   , .   .               ,    .


     -     ?     .    1 8.0.
    ,       ?

..        ,    .        ,       .     -   .

   -    ,     .

----------


## 7272

,       ,    . 1 8.0            ( ,     ).   ,        ,     ,        .  ,          (  ...)     .    ,     .

----------

,   (  ).

----------


## OLSE09

> ,          ?


  ,  ,   , ,   , , ..           ,      ""    .

----------


## Lisaya

-         -.

----------


## OLSE09

> -        -.


   ?      :yes:

----------

,              3          200...
  :               ,            ,      .

----------


## 7272

,    -    .


> ... -    .


      ,      , ..

----------

.

----------


## slon(ik)

> ,       ,    . 1 8.0            ( ,     ).   ,        ,     ,        .  ,          (  ...)     .    ,     .


!       -  - ?    ???

  ,       .      .

----------


## slon(ik)

> ,   (  ).


     - !  !
!!!
         .        .
      ( ).        .
..     ,      .       :Smilie: ))

----------


## slon(ik)

> ,  ,   , ,   , , ..           ,      ""    .


  -     .    -       .
 -   ,    .

  ,               .           ( ).         (   )    .

----------


## slon(ik)

> ,    -    .      ,      , ..


 -    -      --      . !!!     !
      ----!
        .   . 
     .      .

    -       ,          .  ,   ,     (   )   ,     .

   -            ( ,   ).    .         (  ).            ,     .

   -       ?     ,    !    ?

   ,     ,        .

:
  - ,                (       , ,    ;     ),           ,        ,    ,  , ,   ,  .

  ,  , .

     ,     (  )   ,       .         .      .
   .              .

----------


## slon(ik)

> :               ,            ,      .


  -  ,       ...   ...
    -  1       .       .  1   .         .  ,    . 

  -       1.    ""         ,   .            ,       1.   ...

----------


## slon(ik)

> ,              3          200...


 ,      .       ... 
  .     .   .

      -   .        ( )     . . .

    ,       ,   .       :Smilie:   ..     :Redface:   :Wow: 
         .        ,   ?

----------


## .

*slon(ik)*,        ,       .  ,    .       :Wink:           .   ,       ,     
 ,           .     ,   .
       ,             :Wink:

----------


## slon(ik)

> *slon(ik)*,        ,       .  ,    .                .   ,       ,     
>  ,           .     ,   .
>        ,


,     ,          .       - ?  ,   ?     .
  -         . 
   -    ,        .      .       .

  -        ?   ,             ,       ?  ..

          .       .

   -            :Smilie:     ,      :Smilie: 

      ?

  -     .    .      ,    .

----------


## slon(ik)

,   .

   -      ?     ,      ?       . ,   . 
          ,  ,    ,      .  ...

----------


## Lisaya

" "   ,    .   , 


> ,  ,    ,      .


       ?   ,  ,

----------


## 7272

> slon(ik)


  ,          .           ,    ?   ,               ,   .
     ,         ,                .

----------


## slon(ik)

?     ???

            .    .       .   ,             .     . ,  ,   .

   - ,      , ,   .       . ,       .        .

   -  ,       (     ) -    ?   ?  , ,   .

   -       .           ???   -     .      .

        -      ?       1 8.0?
   -      .

----------


## Lisaya

-  .           .

----------


## Lisaya

,  ,    ,

----------


## 7272

2001      ,      (     )

----------


## 7272

: 1.           ,         ? 2.                 ,         ? 3.                   ,            ? 4.             ,        ,     ,  ,   . 1 . 236      24.07.2007 N 216-?

:



 5  2008 . N 03-04-06-02/89

   -                . 34.2     ( - )  .
1.    . 2 . 64    26.12.1995 N 208- "  " ( - )         ( )            ()  ,         ( ) .
       .
 . 85       -              .                    ()  ,      .          .
   . 11 . 1 . 48         ,      ,      ,             .
                   .
   . 1 . 236        -     ,          - ,     ,   (  ,   , , ,   ),     .
 . 2 . 10    15.12.2001 N 167- "      "                    ,  . 24 "  " .
   , ,         ()      , ,        ,    . 1 . 236   . 2 . 10    15.12.2001 N 167- "      "                .
   ,            ,      14.03.2006 N 106.
2.             ,         ,        . 1 . 236     . 3 . 236 ,  ,    . 1              -,      ,            () .
3.    . 271                      .                     .
  ,                  , ,          . 1 . 236     . 3 . 236 .
4.    . 1 . 236       24.07.2007 N 216- "                " ( -  N 216-)      ,    , ,     ,       ,  ,   ,        ,      .
 N 216-     1  2008 .
   . 5 . 4  N 216-  . 1 . 236  ( .  )   ,   1  2007 .
 ,       ,    2008 .,      ,    2007 .       ,        ,      ,      .



 - 
..
05.08.2008

 ,              - .      .
       ,       ,        ,   .

----------


## .

*slon(ik)*,       . ,  ,        :Wink:  
          ,    . ,  ,              .      .
     ,     .

----------


## slon(ik)

> *slon(ik)*,       . ,  ,        
>           ,    . ,  ,              .      .
>      ,     .


  !!!         ???  ,      "  "???
     ,       .

  -      - ,     .  .  .   ,    .

----------


## .

*slon(ik)*,   ,  ?    ,   ,   ?      ?         . 
           .          .
     ,       ,     .  .       ,   .     .      ,

----------


## slon(ik)

> ,              - .      .
>        ,       ,        ,   .


    ,     ,      (   , ).    (  ,       )     . 

   (    )   .   ,             1 8.0?

   -    ( ..   ),        ,      (,   ..),       ,     .        (   -       -  ,     ) -     (  ).   -   .

     - .             ,      .

----------


## slon(ik)

,    "   ,            ,      14.03.2006 N 106." .
     "-" ,   .             .   ,         (   ,  )      .
    -    "",     -  .     (        )    . 

               ,      - ,    ( )

----------


## 7272

> 1 8.0?


:   -     -       .

----------

> !!!         ???  ,      "  "???


    30  2001   N 197-

 17.  ,          
( .    30.06.2006 N 90-)

           ,          .
( .    30.06.2006 N 90-)

 20.   

( .    30.06.2006 N 90-)

      .
 -  ,      .
         ,    ,     ,    , -  ,    .
 -      (),      .  ,   ,       ,     ..

 56.   .   

  -     ,             ,   ,        ,    ,  , ,      ,         ,          ,     ,    .
(   .    30.06.2006 N 90-)
      .


 68.    

     () ,      .   ()       .
 ()                 .             ().
( .    30.06.2006 N 90-)
    (   )           ,    ,      ,  .
(   .    30.06.2006 N 90-)


   ?        .         ,      .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## slon(ik)

> ?        .         ,      .


  ? - .
 .   .
   -       -    . 
   ,    -   ?

  :
           ,          .

   -       ?
     ???     ???

          .           (      ).

    .     " ". ,   " ==  " .

      ( ,    ) -     ?         (    ).         .
  ,   ,         . 

  (   ) -       ? ..     -   ? ..     ???    ,     ?

   .      ,      .  ?    ?

    .   .

----------


## .

> -       ?


     ?  ? .     (  ),  .  .    ,   ?  ?         ?
    ,   .     .   .

----------


## .

> ..     ?


    .   - .

----------


## zas77

> .   .


" ,   ?"
    .
 .       , , -    .
  ,   ,      .

----------

,     :       ...         ,             .          : " ,    "         ""???  :Frown:

----------


## slon(ik)

. , ,   .
     ?

----------


## .

*slon(ik)*,     .   ,   ?    ?      -,      .

----------


## slon(ik)

> *slon(ik)*,     .   ,   ?    ?      -,      .


 ,       .   .
  -       .     .       .
   .   -  ,   ,   ,     .    .  ..
        ,     .

   -      .    ,    ?     -  ,   ,    .

    .  ,   ,      .


  -    ,      ?        ? ?       . 
 -   -  , , .    ?   ?

    ,     ,   (     ) -   .
 . .

----------


## slon(ik)

:
,       ?             ().  ?      ?

----------


## .

> ,       .   .


  ,   ,     -    .    .
  .    .    ,  ,      :Wink: 
     ,         .     ,          .



> ?


    ,     .    ?         ,           (  -    ,      -    ,      :Wink: ),       .         



> -   -  , , .    ?


    ?   ,      -  ?  ?   ?

----------


## slon(ik)

--.
-  .
     .    - . 
  -    ,    .
                   .
   -   .  .

   -       .     .        -      .       . 

  -    ,    - .
      .    -  .    -     .         .

  ,          .

 -  .     -      .  .        .  . .     .

----------


## Kommandor

> *slon(ik)*,           ,    .


  -    ,      *slon(ik)* 


> 


      .
   ,    -    .
   -   -        .

----------


## slon(ik)

.      .
     .    .

  -   ( )        .

!       ,        .    -    .
   (.. ,      )        .  .     .      -  .     . ..      .
   ...

  ...   ,   ...       ,...     ...,      . (. 48  ).    ???

----------


## .

> 


 ?     ? ,          :Wink: 
      ,            . 



> -   .


   ,      ,   ,      :Wink:    ,         .     :Wink: 



> .


                 .    ,       .



> ..      .


 .     .     .



> -    .


     ,   .
,    ,      ,    .    .               . 



> 


       ,         ,      :Wink:

----------


## Kommandor

> .      .
>      .    .


   ?




> -   ( )        .


  ,       , -     



> !       ,        .


*     ?*     ?
   ,    .  .



> (.. ,      )        .  .


       ?
         ?




> .


  ?



> -  .     . ..      .


     ,     ......................................



> ...   ,   ...       ,...     ...,      . (. 48  ).    ???


   :


> 52.    .
> 1.      ,     ,    .  ,  ,  ,    ,          .
> 
>     ,      ().
> 
>  ,        ,    ,

----------


## .

> ,     ..


      .    ,        .
*Kommandor*,             -,       .

----------


## slon(ik)

.  ,  .
 .

  . 
 .

      (       )   .      .

 .

    - ,   .

... ...   ", ,  ,       "   .      -        ???   ,        .
      . 

  -  .     (-,  ).     .    ?    ?
      -   .   - ,      ,     .  ,  ...

  .

----------


## .

*slon(ik)*,        ,    .    ,    .            - ,   .. 
    ,    .   -  ,       .   -. 



> ,


     ,       .     ? -    ,   ?  ,          .         :Big Grin:

----------


## slon(ik)

-   .     .

      .  .  .      (   ) ,  ,    .       -      .  ,       . 

  ???      ?   ?

        .     .    ,    " ".      .

      ? ?      .  . ?

----------


## .

> .     .


      ?   ,      :Smilie:

----------


## Kommandor

> .    ,        ..



,   .
 :



> 141.    
> 
> 1.          ,   ** .
> 
> 2.                 ,                   .


    :



> 61.   .
> 1.                 .
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
>      18.07.2003 N 14-   2  61,          ,          ,     .
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
>      2  61 .       05.12.1997 N 23.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 2.     :
> 
> ...



 .          -    


> 3.       .          .

----------


## slon(ik)

.       .
  - .    -     .

  -   ,      .   -  . ,  -           -   !         :Smilie: .
         .

           .

      -       .  .  .

----------


## slon(ik)

> ?   ,


--...
   -  .   .    -  ,     .     - ,   ,   !

    ( , )  .     ,    .   .  " ,    " -             .
 -           .         .

----------


## .

*Kommandor*,   ,       .            .     ,     ,      .          .       .            .         .
,  ,            :Wink: 

*slon(ik)*,       .   ,    ,   -  . 
   ,        ?   :Embarrassment: 
 -  ,      .

----------


## Lisaya

> -       ?
>      ???     ???


   ,          .    -   .    ,    -  ,    .       .
,      ,

----------


## slon(ik)

> *slon(ik)*,       .   ,    ,   -  . 
>    ,        ?  
>  -  ,      .


     .      -  .    -   .   ,          .      , ,  .

  -    .  ,   .

----------


## slon(ik)

> ,          .    -   .    ,    -  ,    .       .
> ,      ,



  !        . .     .
   . 
     .    .       -      .
  -   .   .      .

.    .     ,      .    - ,      .   ?    -  .
  ,         . 

  -      .       .        - .      . 
     ""     .

     -   .                 .

.        ...

----------


## slon(ik)

.
       ,              .    .
  .
   -.

  ,   !,       .        -       .
    .

----------


## 7272

.                 ,      .
..             ,      (  ),    .             .

----------


## Lisaya

> .
>        ,              .    .
>   .
>    -.


      .
      -   ,    .  ,    ,   ,    ,   ,      ,    ,.       .
     ,     
 ,

----------


## Edmos

?
    ,             .

----------


## 7272

,    .

----------


## slon(ik)

, , ...

    -        -  -      ( ),      .       .    -   .
    .   .       .

   -     ? ?   -     ?       ?
  -    .

----------


## slon(ik)

> ,    .


         .
   .
       .     .

----------


## Edmos

(.  )

----------


## slon(ik)

:
           ?
         .
         - ?

       , ,  ,       .

----------


## slon(ik)

> (.  )


 ?
    -    ?   ?
  -   .    .
  -      .
  -   .
 ...       :Smilie:

----------


## Lisaya

, -  ,    ,     ,     (  ),.  .       (  )   (  )  .   ,      ,  ,  (    )   .        .    - .    -  .
        ,   ,  ,      , ,   (   )

----------


## 7272

,   
1 -    ,  ,    ,     /   ,     
2 -    ,   ,  /,   .

                ,    .

----------


## slon(ik)

> , -  ,    ,     ,     (  ),.  .       (  )   (  )  .   ,      ,  ,  (    )   .        .    - .    -  .
>         ,   ,  ,      , ,   (   )


  -           ?

   -        (   ).        .

     ( ..  ) ,     -  .  .

----------


## slon(ik)

> ,   
> 1 -    ,  ,    ,     /   ,     
> 2 -    ,   ,  /,   .
> 
>                 ,    .


   ,     .
  ,    -  . ..      .
  -    .    ,  . 
    (   ) -  .  -        -  .      .   /.

2-    -     . ..    .        .

   ,         .

     - ,   -      ,      .

      -     "",   ..   ,    .           ,      .

  ...

----------


## slon(ik)

> ,


 ,  ?  ?

----------


## slon(ik)

> (  ),.  .


     -    ,     ???    ,   ,      .
            ?

 -      .    ,        ,    .
   .       ( )    (    -   ),   (   )       .
  ,     ( ..   )    (  )        .
    -       .

...      ,         ...   ...

----------


## Lisaya

> ,


  ,   - .   ,         


> -        (   ).


   ?

----------


## Lisaya

37. 

 1.    

 702.  

1.      ()       ()       ,         .
2.      ( ,  ,       ,     ) ,   , ,           .

 703. ,    

1.        ()           .
2.   ,    ,      .
3.     ,       .

 ,   ?

----------


## 7272

> ,  ?  ?


  ,       .  ..



> ( )


  ,     ,     ,       .      .

----------


## slon(ik)

> ,   - .   ,            ?


,  .
   -        .

   .     .
      ...

----------


## slon(ik)

> ,   ?


   .  . 
   ,    .            .    .
      ,     .  -   .   .

   ...

----------


## slon(ik)

> ,     ,     ,       .      .


  -  ,    .    ,    - .  .
   ,  .    "     "     .
   -     .        ,     .

----------


## 7272

> .     .


    ,   ..
   , ..     ,  -   .

----------


## Lisaya

,     ?  ,  .

----------


## 7272

.149    


>

----------


## Lisaya

*slon(ik)*,  -       ?

----------


## slon(ik)

[QUOTE=m'm;52109387]    ,     ?  ,  .     [/QUOTE
...
  , ...
 -    .
    -       .       .   .      .   ""       .
        ?

   -   .    .          .  ...

----------


## slon(ik)

> .149


 !!!        ,   .  :Big Grin: 

  -  .      .    .

 148.     


      :
1)       ;
2)           ;
3)              ,        ;
4)         ;
5)         ;
6)    ,        ;
7)    , ,     ;
8)       ;
9)         .

              .   ,  ...

      (   )      ,        (    :Smilie:  ). ..  ,         .

       ,    .     ,              (     ,    -   ).

   - ,    ,  -  ,      - .

      ,        .               - -    .

 ...            ,         .
   ,    ,     (  )     .

   ,        :
4)         
  ,  ,        ,  ...

  ,    (..  )     .          -       .

 ,      :Smilie: ,         ,    -    ,           .
         ,          ,    (  -            .   -  ).
!!!    ,        ! 
   !
     (    )           .      :Smilie: 

 -       -       . ..    .            (   ).    -       ?    ,    ?  ?     .    .

  ..

----------


## slon(ik)

> *slon(ik)*,  -       ?


, ,   ,   ???
    ,       - . 
  -         .
      - ,    .  -      .
 ,         .

 :

 23.   
1. _                ._
2.   () ,       ( 257),        () .
3.    ,     ,     ,     ,   ,      ,      .
4. ,            1  ,            ,     . _          ,     ._

       .  ,   -   .   ,   ,      :

 171.   (  )
1. __      ,     ,        , ,    ,        ()  ,    () ,       ,       ,           , -
( .    25.06.2002 N 72-,  11.03.2003 N 30-,  08.12.2003 N 169-)
(.    )
                     ,            ,         .

.. ,  ,        .
..             -   .
  ,          .

----------


## .

> ,         .


 , .   ,  .   ,  .    ,       .    ,     ..       .
,       -             .  ? .  ? . ?  ! ,   ?

----------


## slon(ik)

> , .   ,  .   ,  .    ,       .    ,     ..       .
> ,       -             .  ? .  ? . ?  ! ,   ?


  ! -!!!  !!!       !!!
   .       .       (  )     .    .
    ,    ,       .
           - .    .    .

  -          .   ,    .       .

   -    .    .

  -            .    .       ...

----------


## .

> .


 .          ?
    .       -    .         ,    .         ,       ,    .



> ,    ,


      .     ,       99%



> -          .   ,    .


  ---?   ? ?         .      ,  - .         ,   .  ,      " /  ."        .

----------


## slon(ik)

,      -   .    -  -      .

  ,   -  - -     .
   -   .  ,   -  .

----------


## slon(ik)

,        ...

----------


## .

> -   .  ,   -  .


    - ,         - ?    ?
   .      ?
       . Ÿ   .     ,  ,    :Smilie:     -    .

----------


## slon(ik)

?
              (   )   . 
       (  ).       .
      ,   ,      (       ).
             (  )   .

     -      ,   .  -  .        -      (   ).      .

   ,          ,   ,  ,   :

    (  ),        ?

  -        (..           , , ,  )        .   .

 ,    ,    .

----------


## .

*slon(ik)*,      .        :Frown:       . 



> (  ),        ?


            .      .
 ,    ,   ,       .    ,         :Wink:

----------


## slon(ik)

> *slon(ik)*,      .             . 
>             .      .
>  ,    ,   ,       .    ,


  ,      ,  ,  , .      .
   -    .      .           ,     .  ..  .    .     ,     ,    .      ,     .        .   "  " -   ???   ???

           ...

----------


## .

.       ,    ,         :Wink: 



> .


     ,        .



> ,


  :Wink:       ?



> ???   ???


 .          -       ,       ,   ( ,     ),        .
    -  .      .  ,     .            ,   
,      :Wink:  
  .       .

----------


## Lisaya

> .


   ,-  ,- .   .  .-  ,   :"       18.  "  .          ,   -    .   ,     "  ",      -  .   .


> !!!    ,        !


    ,  .       .


> (  ),        ?


        .     .      :yes: 


> ,    ,   ,       .    ,

----------


## Edmos

?

----------


## Lisaya

,   ,

----------


## Kommandor

> (..           , , ,  )


  .     -

----------


## OLSE09

,     ,  *slon(ik)*,           ,                    .   ,    !

----------


## zas77

> *slon(ik)*


  . ,

----------

15  1998 .  66-  ,       (   66-)   .
    20   66-   ,          ,   ,   .
   23   66-,  ,        ,         .
      ,   ,        .
          .
      ,       ,     .
       ,      .
,     ,         .
  ,   ,  ,             .
    21   66-              .
  ,       ,   .
 ,     ,      ,   -  ,      .
  ,    ,    ,    ,      .
,      ,    ,      ,    ,       .
    119  .  . . 
(.  998//////)

----------

**         15  1998 .  66-  ,       (   66-)   .

       66-???

----------


## slon(ik)

> 66-???


    ,      . 
      (--)  .
      . 
.

----------


## Freya

, ..  ...    , ..   ,    .     , .. ""         ,     .     , ..    .   , ..      ,       .    ,    "-" ,     ???     ,      , "+"      , "-"   ,   (    50%  )....  ,    ?

----------


## 7272

,        .

----------


## Freya

,  .....       ....       ...      !

----------


## 7272

,      ,        .   -    .

----------

,      . 
      (--)  .
      . 


   "",        ,      ,    ,       ,       15.06.1996 72-???

----------


## Lisaya

> .....       ....       ...      !


       ? .        ?  ?

----------


## Freya

> ? .        ?  ?


     !    ,      !   ,    .     ,      .   :  ,      ,    ,       ,    -       ,      (,    ,    ).        ,        .     ,     ,       ,    "",      ,       ,   ....   ,    ... :Frown:

----------


## slon(ik)

> "",        ,      ,    ,       ,       15.06.1996 72-???


 -    .

     ,         .
    ""   ""          ,    .

         .      .

----------


## slon(ik)

2Freya

 ,         ?   ?    ?
  -   ?

        -     .      "-  ".
     ,     -   .    -       .    .

            ,    -  .
   .    ,   .    ,        .
       .

----------


## Lisaya

*Freya*, -     ,        .     ,     ,   .

----------


## Freya

,    .      ,      ,  ,          - .    ,   .  , ,   ,      .   ,        , .   , ..   ,     .     ,   ,  .     ,       -     3      ..

----------


## Freya

slon(ik),       ?    ,  ?

----------


## 7272

,      .

----------


## Freya

48    5!    .      .

----------


## Freya

,       "" ...

----------


## zas77

" " http://www.echo.msk.ru/programs/cred...s/589450-echo/
, -     .

----------


## slon(ik)

> slon(ik),       ?    ,  ?


  -     ( ),  (    )   (  ).
  - .
  -   .     ,   .  , ,     . ..           .
    -  .

    ?   ,    ,     ,   ,   .  -    .

----------


## slon(ik)

.      .    .      ,      .

       //.          .  .    .
       . 

  -   ""      ,  .

!    ,           . ..     ,   ,     . 

 -     ,     ,    ,        ,    ( )   .
   (     ),     (   ),      .

----------


## slon(ik)

> " " http://www.echo.msk.ru/programs/cred...s/589450-echo/
> , -     .


   .    ,         . 
,     ,     ,   ( )       (  ),    -   .  - ?
   -  .          .        .          . 
      .   32 .      .     ,            .

----------


## slon(ik)

> ,       "" ...


   ...
     ?   ?
 ,     .
  -    -   !  .     .      ,     .

----------


## zas77

> slon(ik),       ?    ,  ?


      ,        . 
  , ,   /    ( 3 .).
      .  :yes:

----------


## slon(ik)

> ,        . 
>   , ,   /    ( 3 .).
>       .


 .  ,   .
   ()       .        6     . 

    -       .
        . ..              (, ,   ..)     .
      (..   ,       ..).

----------


## Lisaya

> .


 307,  495,   306,   ,   .   ,            .
      -   .*Freya*,    ,  .   .  :yes:

----------


## Edmos

.
 ,   , 
     ,    200 000  ,   
"-   ,         ."  :Wow:

----------


## Freya

.         . ..    ,   .   -     .,   -    .   -    .  ,       -            .

----------


## slon(ik)

> .         . ..    ,   .   -     .,   -    .   -    .  ,       -            .


   - ,      - ,    .     .
 -    .          .

        ?

  ,            .   .
  ,   .            ,    .
..        ,         .

----------


## 7272

,       .       ,      ()   .      ,  ,   1     ,  30       (      )   .

----------


## Edmos

,  5  ,         .                       .
    ,    .

----------


## Lisaya

.    .

----------


## Lisaya

,     7

----------


## Edmos

?   :Wow: 
       ?   :Big Grin:

----------


## Lisaya

,  :Stick Out Tongue:     ,

----------


## Edmos

,

----------

